# Word of the Week - Week 38 2015



## SENC (Sep 13, 2015)

cunctative - an adjective meaning slow; tardy; dilatory; causing delay.

Don't be tempted to describe @Tclem as cunctative. That is a different kind of slow.

Cunctative refers more to time-based slowness. An example would be the cunctative measures @Kevin has built into the forum software that recognize when someone posts CK and delays their publication to the live site, to ensure that he can have first dibs.

Here is another word I came across this week that I liked:

pudder - a verb meaning to perplex; embarrass; confuse; bother - or a noun meaning a tumult; a confused noise; a bustle; pother.


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 13, 2015)

So, you might say some on WB are cunctative when it comes to shipping, and that could lead one to become puddered ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2015)

This is to puddering to me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2015)

So much for puddering around in my shop...now I have to be cunctative too?


----------



## DKMD (Sep 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> This is to puddering to me



Perhaps next week we can cover to, too, and two...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 13, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Perhaps next week we can cover to, too, and two...


Lol. And I was refreshing myself on those just a couple of days ago. I'll never get them correct. Except maybe "two".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 13, 2015)

Twoo....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2015)

Me tew.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> This is to puddering to me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2015)

Henry - I'm just going to leave this one alone. I'll get tongue tied and get in trouble. It will happen at work undoubtedly ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 13, 2015)

Pushin it but I think this is the spot for this....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 14, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> So, you might say some on WB are cunctative when it comes to shipping, and that could lead one to become puddered ......



Or _vice versa_ -- it's all the pudder in my workshop that makes me cunctative ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 14, 2015)

cunctative - was a word we used to describe a snotty stuck up female
pudder - is what you did to straiten her out
tumult - was if you pudder 1 to many times

Is that the correct 2 ? I hate how the language has changed so much in my short life...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> cunctative - was a word we used to describe a snotty stuck up female
> pudder - is what you did to straiten her out
> tumult - was if you pudder 1 to many times
> 
> Is that the correct 2 ? I hate how the language has changed so much in my short life...



If you ask a respectable female those questions, she will make your short life even shorter. And she would be justified you snotty nosed tumultuous puddering cunct poster child.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

